# Estudio de viabilidad de una vivienda modular autoconstruible



## Yo_MySmA

Hola a todos,

Mi hermana se acaba de licenciar (arquitecta técnica / aparejadora) y necesito traducirle el título del proyecto de fin de carrera para que le den el resguardo del título. ¿Cómo se diría "Estudio de viabilidad de una vivienda modular autoconstruible"? Sé que no es fácil, pero aquí va mi intento... 
_Viability study of a modular self-building (¿o self-build?) house

_Muchísimas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Yo_MySmA

¿*_Viability study of a self-build modular house? _​Se me acaba de ocurrir esta mejor...


----------



## Jesarib

Hola,

Que tal: "Feasibility study for a modular build-yourself  house" ?

Saludos


----------



## rodelu2

Jesarib said:


> Hola,
> 
> Que tal: "Feasibility study for a modular _build-yourself_  house" ?
> 
> Saludos


Suena bien!; tal vez "build-*it*-yourself".


----------



## florbonita23

Feasibility study for a modular build-it-yourself   home.


----------



## rodelu2

You build a house and with any luck it will turn it into a home. I feel philosophical today....


----------



## Jesarib

rodelu2 said:


> Suena bien!; tal vez "build-*it*-yourself".



When you are right you are right!.  I always ferget the "it"


----------



## Yo_MySmA

¿*Viability study of a *build-it-yourself* modular house ​entonces? :O


----------



## florbonita23

En este caso se usa home en vez de house.  Según el Merriam-Webster:
*Definition of HOME*

1 dwelling; 2 house

constructor de casas:  home-builder

Por ejemplo:  se usa "home-builder" en vez de "house-builder".


----------



## rodelu2

Yo_MySmA said:


> ¿*Viability study of a *build-it-yourself* modular house ​entonces? :O


Jury is still out. Tu versión es lo que YO usaría: los planos para una casa se llaman "house plans", el edificio que tu hermana construya o evalúe es una "house" deshabitada que seguramente va a ser un "dwelling" pero todavía no lo es, tal vez el constructor aficionado la emplee para iniciar una actividad comercial y no será una casa-habitación; quien lo sabe?. Hay revistas del trade llamadas p.ej. "This Old House", "Housebuilder". El empleo de "Home" en este terreno agrega un warm and fuzzy feeling que posiblemente ayuda las ventas.


----------



## florbonita23

A quien construye casas se le llama home-builder, no house-builder. Ejemplos:  Our standard modular home floor plans consist of a variety of styles  including:  Cape Cod, Traditional, Coastal, Colonial, Chalet and  Contemporary.  Y muchísimos otros más que puedes encontrar en el internet.


----------



## rodelu2

Y la próxima temporada de "Dr. House" va a llamarse "Dr. Home".


----------

